# R32 3.2 24v vr6 swap into 2.8 24v gti



## stiny778 (Dec 3, 2005)

So I've got a mk4 gti 24v vr6 and I want to do a r32 motor swap (no drive train change). I've researched quite a bit and I think I've got the basics down but now it's time to look for a swap and I need the details. I'm planning on running UM tune on the stock 2.8 ecu, 3.2l longblock (MAF, throttle body and intake manifold to oil pan), and all the r32 accessories (AC comp, PS pump, Alternator)

Can I run these original 2.8 parts with the swap?:
1) engine harness
2) exhaust manifolds and dp
3) sai and evap
4) entire vacuum system

If there's anything that you think I might be missing lmk.

Also for sh*ts and grins, whats to stop me from dropping in the 3.6l 24 vr6?

TIA


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I think you just about have it, but you'll definitely need a custom tune. As for the 3.6, I think the physical size of the motor is the problem, but I'm sure others will chime in.

Edit: Just for ****s & grins, as you so eloquently put it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4108171/page1


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Exhaust manifolds are the same, but the 3.2 has two banks of two oxygen sensors. If you are running a 2.8 ecu and harness with a custom tune, you won't have to worry about that.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

Im in the middle of saving up to do the same swap. I have the 3.2 on an engine stand in my garage.

i can tell you that the vaccum lines coming out from behind the manifold are totally different. On the the 3.2 they are hardlines but on the 2.8 they are rubber/plastic tubing. I noticed only cuz i broke the one on my 2.8 and was gonna just pick it off the 3.2 but no luck. All the vac hosing behind the manifold, by the firewall, are different. Thats not to say that theoretically, the 2.8 hoses wont connect up though. The connection points all look close enough that u might get away with it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

The intake side is physically a bit different, but so long as you use the 2.8L MAF, you can prolly get away with a 2.8L ecu and the stock (or a chipped) tune, as in not need a custom tune. If you use the R32 ECU you are going to want to switch the exhaust stuff to the R32 setup with the dual downpipe gig and the dual O2 sensor rig.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Jeff @ UM can tune the stock 2.8 ECU to work with things like the 3.2l MAF, Throttle body, and injectors. That's what he did for mine.

I'd say stick with the 2.8 wiring and single O2 sensor setup. It makes figuring out your exhaust setup much easier. But I would suggest upgrading to the Techtonics downpipe for better flow, especially with the 3.2 in there.


----------

